# sacroiliac joint with a trigger point injection



## 20Hiker16 (Jul 17, 2009)

Need another opinion:

Doctor does a Sacroiliac joint injection, 27096, and then performs a trigger point injection to the piriformis muscle, 20552, in the same session, same side.

I am receiving an CCI edits that one of the above is bundled into the other.

Because these injections are at two different sites, one a joint the other a muscle, can they be billed safely with the 59 modifier?

I'll appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## Micheles (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello,
 I beleave the answer is yes, however anytime you get a bundling denial you should  go to the  www.cms.hhs.gov website to see if a modifier is allowed or not.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Jul 17, 2009)

CCI Unbundles - 27096 


Find code: 20552    Warning! These codes may not be billed together. Check to see if a modifier is allowed and supported by documentation. 

  20552  $47.97  $34.26  0.66  0.62  0.24  0.05  1.33  0.95  Inappropriate Interpretation of CPT Code Definition  Modifer- Allowed  

 You can bill these together with a modifer, I would use -59


----------



## 20Hiker16 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for participating.....

I appreciate the 2nd opinions....makes me feel more confident of my thought process.


----------

